

Is anyone else getting a flood of spam followers on Google+ - Zigurd

Google+ used to be my refuge from spam followers but I&#x27;m seeing a strange inversion: More traffic from people I know and work with on Facebook, and a flood of spam followers on Google+.
======
dragonwriter
What does the phrase "spam follower" even mean? Where relationships are
reciprocal (e.g., where "follower" also means, at least by default, "invited
sender" \-- as in the case with Facebook friends) I guess its somewhat
meaningful, but where following someone's output is independent of your output
being sent to them, how can a "follower" be "spam"?

